
Copywrongs 2.0: Prevent EU copyright reform from breaking the internet [video] - doener
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8229-copywrongs_2_0
======
Asooka
Can we just make copyright infinite already? And then tax intellectual
property the same way we tax real estate? Both are rentier economies, so it
makes sense. If you don't pay your tax, you lose your copyright.

~~~
shmerl
It's a bad analogy. Because it encourages locking up knowledge forever and
results in harming progress. Taxes are a poor compensation for this damage.
The whole point of copyright is "to promote the progress of science and useful
arts". Extending it does exactly the opposite.

~~~
EvanAnderson
I qualified my statement because I agree with you, however I think a balance
could be struck. Make infinite renewal practically impossible and _heavily_
tax the "owners" who opt for short renewals beyond the "default" term. That
tax, at least, offsets some of the damage being done to the public domain.

~~~
shmerl
In practice I think, introducing such tax won't be any easier than reducing
the copyright term. So it's better to focus on the later.

~~~
EvanAnderson
I don't see the latter ever happening, at least in the US. Taxing the big bad
corporations has a populous angle that decreasing copyright terms doesn't
have.

~~~
shmerl
_> I don't see the latter ever happening, at least in the US._

Why not? With enough public support, insane copyright terms can be reduced.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> With enough public support

Most people really don't care and then out of the people who do care not all
of them will agree with your position.

------
MikeGale
Is there a practical way for us to declare independence from the guys who run
national states?

~~~
coldtea
Custom-made spaceship and your own colony?

This has been tried too (and much hilarity ensued):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemen_on_the_land](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemen_on_the_land)

~~~
cicloid
Expect a Gundam/The Expanse type of conflict

------
doener
„If you think that 2016 was a terrible year ask a copyright activist“

If you have problems watching this video, here you find it on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2OyBuIPK4U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2OyBuIPK4U)

~~~
dividuum
Don't link to the CCCen channel: It's _not_ the official one but someone
(legally due to the license) reposting all the content and monetizing it.
Instead link to the official ad free media.ccc.de channel here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1HbJ4oZsck](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1HbJ4oZsck).

~~~
cryptarch
Should be fine to visit either if you have proper adblock, though.

I quite like the control ot gived me over what parties I support monetarily:
none by default.

~~~
halomru
You still give that channel your watch time, making the YouTube algorithm
recommend that channels videos more

~~~
cryptarch
Good point, I didn't think about that.

